# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Παραγγελία κλούβας για παπαγάλους-τι να προσέξω;

## Georgianna

Γεια σε όλους. Έχω μερικές απορίες και θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τη βοήθεια όποιου κατέχει.

Σήμερα μίλησα με τον εκτροφέα του Ερμή, γιατί σκέφτομαι να του πάρω ένα δεύτερο πουλάκι για παρέα. Όταν τον είχα πρωτοπάρει, αναζητούσα κατάλληλο κλουβί για 2 παπαγάλους αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι ακριβώς όπως τοήθελα. Πάνω στη συζήτηση λοιπόν, τον ρώτησα από πού πήρε ο ίδιος τις κλούβες του, γιατί σκέφτομαι και το ενδεχόμενο της μεταφοράς του Ερμή σε κλούβα πτήσης, που θα τοποθετηθεί σε προφυλαγμένο σημείο εκτός σπιτιού. Μου απάντησε πως τις κατασκεύασε ο ίδιος κι ότι μπορεί να μου κάνει κι εμένα παραγγελία ό,τι μέγεθος θέλω. Ενδεικτικά μου ανέφερε ως τιμή για κλούβα 2Χ2, 300 ευρώ.

Δεν έχω ιδέα από υλικά και κόστος και δεν ξέρω αν η τιμή είναι καλή ή όχι.Του είπα πως θα περάσω από το εκτροφείο, να το συζητήσουμε από κοντά. Μπορείτε να με κατευθύνετε ως προς το τι να τον ρωτήσω;​

----------


## jk21

χωρις να δει καποιος για τι ειδος κλουβας προκειται ,πως να δοθει γνωμη; δεν υπαρχει καποια φωτο (που να μην φωτογραφιζει τον εκτροφεα );

----------


## Georgianna

Καλημέρα. Ο εκτροφέας δεν έχει έτοιμη κλούβα να μου φέρει, μου είπε πως θα μου ετοιμάσει μία στα μέτρα μου και μου έδωσε ενδεικτική τιμή για διαστάσεις 2Χ2 τα 300 ευρώ. Από ο,τι έχω διαβάσει, είναι καλύτερα ο σκελετός να είναι σιδερένιος και το πλέγμα ανοξείδωτο, όχι κουνελόσυρμα. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσω από την αρχή, για να είναι ποιοτική και λειτουργική η κλούβα; Αυτό ρωτάω,

----------


## Efthimis98

Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο δύσκολο να την βγάλουν σε κλούβα οι red rumped, οπως και να το κάνουμε είναι παπαγάλοι και δεν αντέχουν στο ψύχος του χειμώνα, αν και εδώ που τα λέμε, με την άυξηση των θερμοκρασιών αντέχουν και έξω. Αν όμως κάνει δυνατό χειμώνα, τότε δεν υπάρχει καμία ελπίδα!!

Αυτά που πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις είναι:

Ανοξείδωτο πλέγμα κουνελόσυρμα
Μεταλλική κατασκευή πάλι ανοξείδωτη
Να έχει Σχάρα
Πόρτα για να μπαίνει η φωλιά μελλοντικά
Να μην έχει αιχμηρά αντικείμενα εντός του κλουβιού ( κομμένο πλέγμα π.χ που ξεφεύγει στην γωνία ) 


Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα μερικά έτοιμα κλουβιά, αν θες, εντός του σπιτιού και μάλιστα που μπορούν να φιλοξενήσουν ένα ζευγάρι red rumped.

----------


## Georgianna

Καλημέρα Ευθύμη. Κι όμως, ο συγκεκριμένος έχει όλα τα πουλιά του σε εξωτερικές κλούβες και είναι πάρα πολλά και πολλών διαφορετικών ειδών! Εμένα θα είναι σε προφυλαγμένο μέρος της ταράτσας, με σκεπή από πάνω και την πλάτη να ακουμπάει σε εσωτερικό τοίχο. Μέσα αν τα κρατήσω, θα τα ενοχλούν τα παιδιά σίγουρα όταν θα κάνουν φωλιά και γενικά δε θα μπορώ να τους προσφέρω ούτε την ησυχία, ούτε τα ωράρια που χρειάζονται. Το κλουβί του Ερμή το μετακινώ τώρα για το βράδυ, αλλά ένα μεγαλύτερο, πώς να το κουνήσω και πού να το πάω; Και τον λυπάμαι μόνο του...γι' αυτό σκέφτηκα αυτή τη λύση ως προτιμότερη για τα πουλιά, βασικά.

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τότε, μακάρι να βρεις αυτό που θέλεις και να σε βολέψει!! Το χειμώνα βέβαια θα θέλει σίγουρα κάλυψη ( π.χ νάιλον ) για να είναι προστατευμένα από τον αέρα!!  :winky:

----------


## ringneck

καταρχήν μπράβο που αποφάσισες να του προσφέρεις 1 τόσο μεγάλο σπίτι!!!!!
θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις μια προσφορα από σιδερα γιατί τα 300 μου φαίνονται πολλά

----------


## Georgianna

Τελικά αναβάλλεται η παραγγελία της κλούβας, γιατί ουδόλως συγκινήθηκα από αυτό που μου έδειξε πως σκόπευε να κάνει. Κάποια μέρα όμως, θα την κάνω, πού θα μου πάει!

Δεν πήγε όμως εντελώς χαμένη η επίσκεψη. Έβαλα στο μάτι μια κουκλίτσα γαλανή ωδική για τον Ερμάκο! Οσονούπω μεγαλώνει η οικογένεια!

----------


## Giorgekid

Χρυσουλα......δυστυχως η τιμη ηταν υπερβολικά καλη για ανοξείδωτο πλεγμα.......δνε πειραζει.......εγω εχω μια κλουβαρα κατα νου.......θα το ψάξω περισσοτερο και θα σου πω.....οκ?

----------


## Georgianna

Ναι, το είχα υποπτευθεί κι εγώ. Τι να γίνει; Καλύτερα one step at a time.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δε βρίσκεις κανέναν που να πιάνουν τα χέρια του να φτιάξεις κατι? 
στο φορουμ εχω δει οτι φτιάχνουν υπέροχα κλουβιά. 
Θα δεις απ´ο δω οδηγίες και θα το φτιάξεις όπως θες.

----------


## Georgianna

Mαργαρίτα έχουμε έναν φίλο χρυσοχέρη, αλλά βρίσκεται στη Γαλλία αυτό το διάστημα.  :Frown:  Αυτό μου λέει και ο σύζυξ, να περιμένουμε να του πούμε να μας κάνει κάτι σωστό. Εγώ είμαι λίγο...άντρα θέλω, τώρα τονε θέλω!  :Rolleye0012: 

Πάντως η μέρα σήμερα ήταν γεμάτη συγκινήσεις. Πήραμε την κοπελούθκα για τον Ερμή μας!  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Μην ανησυχεις χρυσουλα.........ειμαι και εγω απιστευτα ανυπόμονος.........θελουμε φωτο απο την κοπελα!!!!!!(καραντινα να κρατήσεις)!!!!ερμακο σε νοικοκύρεψε η μαμα σου!!!χαχαχα ειπαμε ειναι ανυπομονη!!!!! :winky:

----------


## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Παιδια ανοξειδωτο συρμα δεν υπαρχει (τουλαχιστον σε διαστασεις για κλουβι). Αλλο το γαλβανιζε. Τα 300 ευρω δεν ειναι παρα πολλα.Η δικια μου με προσωπικη εργασια αρκετων ημερων κοστισε 500 ευρω. Δεν θυμαμαι αν σας εχω πει εχω βαλει μεσα και ενα υπεροχο ζευγαρι ωδικους. Το θηλυκο ειναι μαλιστα ροζ!

----------

